# hangi kitab aldim?



## adventrue

I want to ask my friend "What sort of book did you buy?". Would this be "Ne kitab aldim?" or simply "Hangi kitab aldim?". Literally that would translate as "Which book did you buy?" which is close, but not the same in meaning.


----------



## vatrahos

adventrue said:


> kitap aldın



I would say "ne tür" or "ne biçim": "ne tür kitap aldın?" 

Alternatively, I think you can use "ne + 3rd person possessive": "ne kitab-ı-nı aldın?" 

You should wait for native speakers to clarify.


----------



## pinkandbliss

"What sort of book did you buy?=Ne tür bir kitap aldın?"

"Which book did you buy?=Hangi kitabı aldın?"

ok?


----------



## adventrue

Thank you!

 How exactly would you translate "Ne kitabını aldın?" ?


----------



## Rallino

*Ne kitabı aldın?*

It means "What book did you buy?" or "what sort of book did you buy?". Both really.


----------



## Rahmi

Ne Kitabı Aldın ...... What Book Got it 


Ne Kitabı Aldınız ....... What book did you

Ne Kitabı Aldılar ......... What were Al Book

Ne Kitabı Aldık ......... What book have Al

Ne Kitabı Aldım ........... What Book Got it

Installation is in Turkish probe


----------

